# no start condition



## johnfin (Jun 9, 2013)

I have 2 GTO's , 2004 and 2006 and they both do the same thing on occasion: they wont crank/start. Completely dead. Wait and try it a few times then they start. Whats the deal with that? I think the electronics will be the death of these cars.


----------



## Lemans guy (Oct 14, 2014)

John; many things could be of course but a hard start condition is sometimes as simple as too wide of a gap on your spark plugs. An easy low cost try is to remove and check gap, and regap or place as needed.

These modern cars are very sensitive to the fuel pressure. Even if slightly off can create a hard start. Many parts of that of course. Also, a dirty air cleaner which can make it hard for the engine to draw air.

On no start I always put gas in the gas tank regardless of the gauge. Hard start, try your easy stuff first. If no results then a scanner and fuel pressure check would start the search.

Good Luck!


----------



## TIGERGOLD65 (Feb 25, 2009)

I agree, the electronics on these things are a royal pain in the tailpipe.
I've had similar issues with other GM vehicles. It's almost always been a corrosion issue on a cable or wire. '97 40th anniversary Bonneville, with 2 cables to the positive side of the battery. The cable ends had a red rubber surround on them which interlocked, and the corrosion problem was in between the two cables where they connected to the battery. '05 Saturn Ion 2, cutting out intermittently, and intermittently not cranking/starting. Corrosion on the ground cable for the ECM under the hood. Are you getting any lights inside or outside when it does this?:cuss:


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Battery in the key?


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

He is describing a no crank not the engine is not starting. The battery in the key won't make it not crank. The VATS would allow it to crank and start but kill it immediately thereafter. Either the battery/starter connections or starter relay would be the places I'd start. I'm assuming that the wire bundle behind the glove box has been checked too.


----------



## Eddie06Monaro (Jan 30, 2020)

johnfin said:


> I have 2 GTO's , 2004 and 2006 and they both do the same thing on occasion: they wont crank/start. Completely dead. Wait and try it a few times then they start. Whats the deal with that? I think the electronics will be the death of these cars.


Hi John. 
I have a 2006 UK Monaro and just started having the same problem. Doesn't crank at all. Battery is OK(was new last year) and dash lights come on. But You don't even get the click of the starter solenoid.
Did you ever solve the issue?


----------



## integrity6987 (May 10, 2017)

johnfin said:


> I have 2 GTO's , 2004 and 2006 and they both do the same thing on occasion: they wont crank/start. Completely dead. Wait and try it a few times then they start. Whats the deal with that? I think the electronics will be the death of these cars.






This might be helpful.


----------

